# Change 123



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

*Change 123*
​
*Genre:* Action  Ecchi (boob alert!)Martial Arts  Mature  School Life  Seinen  

*Published in:* Champion Red

I just read the first chapter and it's pretty good. Reminds me of Kenichi. Actually it starts of almost the same. Girl is attacked by perv, so the protagonist tries to save her. But can't, cause he's weak. Girl is lured into an alley, but turns out she's a monster and kicks the pervs ass. 
I was like hmm this is almost exactly like Kenichi with even great art, but then  comes the big shock. Gettou (chick who was being attacked earlier by the perv) is trained by 3 great martial artists. 
*Spoiler*: _big spoiler for the first chapter_ 



That's not all though. Gettou has multiple personality disorder. She transforms (yes literally, has something to do with muscles, don't ask me ) into different people (all female of course) who all have different personalities and fighting styles.


 
It's a pretty good laugh and the art is great as well. Too bad there's just 1 chapter out so far. There are 7 raw volumes. 

Anyway, I would definitely recommend this to people that like Kenichi and people that like action, romance, comedy.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll check it out.


----------



## fxu (Mar 26, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I just read the first chapter and it's pretty good. Reminds me of Kenichi. Actually it starts of almost the same. Girl is attacked by perv, so the protagonist tries to save her. But can't, cause he's weak. Girl is lured into an alley, but turns out she's a monster and kicks the pervs ass.



*Thanks for spoiling the first chapter.*

LOL


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

Forgot to ad that Kosukegawa (the protagonist) is a Kamen Rider freak. So there are a lot of Kamen Rider references in this. Which is pretty funny.


fxu said:


> *Thanks for spoiling the first chapter.*
> 
> LOL


-_- sorry, but even if I didn't spoil you, any other summary I found had similar spoilers.

Edit: spoiler tagged the biggest spoiler. Hope that helps.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 26, 2008)

I read it a bit ago and loved it. 

It's just her muscles expanding or constricting.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks interesting, I'm gonna keep an eye on this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> I read it a bit ago and loved it.
> 
> It's just the muscles expanding or constricting.


OOOOH I see you're already pimping it in your set. Very lovely


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 26, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> OOOOH I see you're already pimping it in your set. Very lovely



Thank you very much. 

I am rather shocked to see how many raw volumes are out. Thought there might have been a few, but seven. Guess the group won't have to worry about catching up for a bit. 

I wonder how it will go for Kosukegawa when he meets the fathers.


----------



## fxu (Mar 26, 2008)

FUcking awesome ....

Ecchi + fighting .... the best fucking combo there is ...

TITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

Payapay said:
			
		

> I am rather shocked to see how many raw volumes are out. Thought there might have been a few, but seven. Guess the group won't have to worry about catching up for a bit.


Yeah me too. I though this was a new manga or something. I ran into this while I was browsing raw-manga.blogspot. I just checked Snoopycool site and they're in need of an editor for this, that's why it's a little 'slow' (but who are we to complain ).



			
				Payapay said:
			
		

> I wonder how it will go for Kosukegawa when he meets the fathers


Haha he wouldn't survive that meeting. I have a feeling the 3 fathers are even worse than the Ryozanpaktou masters.

Lol @fxu's reaction.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 26, 2008)

fxu said:


> FUcking awesome ....
> 
> Ecchi + fighting .... the best fucking combo there is ...
> 
> TITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol, fxu knows what's important in any manga.

Say it, all together... FAN SERVICE!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

For me it isn't even the fanservice (though it helps having a hot chick as the main lead). Gettou is just pure WIN. Her character(s) are funny and diverse. I just scrolled through v1 and I LMAO. Great manga.


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 26, 2008)

Started reading today... Love everything so far.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I can all handle the fan service that will come out of this. 



			
				Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Haha he wouldn't survive that meeting. I have a feeling the 3 fathers are even worse than the Ryozanpaktou masters.



She said they are kind but... I don't know if that kindness will be passed onto him. Though it will be interesting to see some information about the relationship between the three fathers and Gettou's mom.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

I approve of this manga ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> I think I can all handle the fan service that will come out of this.


That's a whole lot . And I would know cause I've scrolled through vol 1 to 7. But it's mostly when Mikiri shows up. Coincedence? I don't think so 


			
				Payapay said:
			
		

> She said they are kind but... I don't know if that kindness will be passed onto him. Though it will be interesting to see some information about the relationship between the three fathers and Gettou's mom.


Yeah, that's what I like to know as well. What is a woman doing with someone like them. 
I think I've seen the Karate master and Weapons master while scrolling through the raws. Haven't seen the Jujitsu master though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 27, 2008)

This series wouldn't be able to be pulled off if the mangaka was awesome at drawing. Fortunately, he is awesome and more.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah the hacking into satellites is a bit exaggerated, but who cares. Gattou was awesome as usual. I wanna see her fighting someone good. I really wonder how she'll fair. Anyway glad to see Snoopycool release another chapter.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 12, 2008)

Mediafire link: Doubt 7

Nice chapter. I have a feeling that I am going to enjoy Mikiri's appearance. Lot's of boobies.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh "Snap"!... ...


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

feel kinda bad kosukegawa though im sure makoto will come around eventually...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 13, 2008)

so i guess the girl will be the one who keeps on fighting in this. one of the father reminds me of dobou the tiger killer


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Champloon said:


> feel kinda bad kosukegawa though im sure makoto will come around eventually...



agreed at least hibiki favors him, and shes really just an inner persona of megani


----------



## fxu (Apr 19, 2008)

woot, thanks...

I'll do a four-some with them ... it'll really be 1-on-1, but I'll brag how she has multiple personalities so I fucked 3 AT ONCE


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha well you really are doing 3 different persons though, with different body attributes even. Next volume is were the action starts.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

last chapter was good, it was funny seeing him go on a date with the most uptight of hifumi, and she seemed to enjoy herself, its funny 3/4 of her likes him, but it happens that the dominate 1/4 is the only that likes the friend, i kinda feel sorry for him


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, he is probably going to confess 100 times before this manga ends and every time he tries one of HiFuMi will appear in that exact moment.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2008)

The room inside her head is kinda... dunno... dumb...

but it is lulzy though...


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 26, 2008)

Heh, nice chapter. As others said, this manga finally have a plot.

Isn't it cool to read monthly manga weekly...


----------



## Champloon (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Heh, nice chapter. As others said, this manga finally have a plot.
> 
> Isn't it cool to read monthly manga weekly...



well several vols are out of it already 
and so the summer arc begins its pretty action packed if i remember


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, from now on it's going to be really action packed. There are 36 chapters out so far (8 volumes). I posted raw links in the opening post. For monthly raws go to .


----------



## Batman (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow this is pretty damn good. Reminds me of gacha gacha, but with excellent action.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 6, 2008)

OH GOD WORST FALLING TIMING EVER...


----------



## Lord Jure (May 7, 2008)

Mediafire link: Change 123 ch6 by SnoopyCool

Hehe, poor Kosukegawa. Is he ever going to get a chance with Motoko...


----------



## Penance (May 7, 2008)

Change 123 is an awesome and funny manga.  Just read them today...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

wow, i was laughin on the last scene when i saw he got elbowed in the face , but then i read the next few panels, and went back and saw he got kneed in the groin, and was like, hes probably sterile now, if not flat out impotent


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2008)

Kosuke finally got to kiss Hibiki X3

Too bad she switched back to Matoko near the end of it


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 2, 2008)

Kosuke seems to get a lot of action, just not from the right girl.... but then again who would complain  I wonder why her other father (sword army guy) wants to test her out for?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2008)

I had a feeling Kosukegawa would need saving in order for Hi Fu mi to appear 

But we have to wait another chapter to see the fight go down 

I guess Hibiki's up first.


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet!  Can't wait for chapter 9...


----------



## Midus (Jul 19, 2008)

Some of the greatest shots EVAR in this chapter.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 19, 2008)

I love mathematics... if you know what I mean ...


----------



## Penance (Jul 19, 2008)

Numbers can be fun...


----------



## Death (Jul 26, 2008)

Only read through 2 chapters but i like it.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 3, 2008)

This is a really nice manga. Usually i'm not fond of fanservice based stuff but this is done really well, it's funny, the characters are charming, the action is decent and overall I am waiting for the next chapter as soon as I finish the last.

Good stuff.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 3, 2008)

seems pretty coool manga, il check it out.


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Next chapter and the chapter after that are really sweet.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

I only look through the series for the Kamen Rider


----------



## Penance (Aug 25, 2008)

Heh...great chapter...


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 26, 2008)

I have three things to say about this manga:

1. This _really_ takes the concept of split personalities and runs with it.

2. Kosukegawa _really_ needs to go through puberty.

3. It would be _really_ awesome if Kosukegawa got split personalities too.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 26, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> 3. It would be _really_ awesome if Kosukegawa got split personalities too.



Would one of the personalities be like Kamen Rider. 



*Spoiler*: _Chap 12 talk_ 



So from this chapter we can conclude that their might be another personality lurking the depths of Matoko's mind. From the sound of it that personality could be very scary, but there is Kosukegawa. Sure he may not be good at much, but I am sure he could tame that beast if it does exist.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2008)

I take it you haven't checked out the raws? The upcoming chapters are going to be pretty good. Some brutal stuff coming up next.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 26, 2008)

No I have not. Usually I hold back from reading raws. After all I think its better and more enjoyable to be able to understand everything, instead of just parts. 

Brutal is good. 

How far ahead are the raws?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 28, 2008)

Far ahead. Raws are at vol.8 already (latest chapter was from vol. 3). You can find a link to the raws in the first post, but I'll repost it for you BakaWolf


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2008)

Already?  That's so cool...


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 29, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Far ahead. Raws are at vol.8 already (latest chapter was from vol. 3). You can find a link to the raws in the first post, but I'll repost it for you Stuffs



Hearing this makes me happy. Main reason is that it won't come down to waiting for the next chapter to come out. Instead we just simply have to wait for SnoopyCool. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13_ 



Guessing the little girl that was leaving the room is the scary personality. 

Over all the fighting has been good. Must say those were sharp nails, and she used a rather creative way of winning against him.


----------



## FistofIron (Sep 10, 2008)

Chapter 14 has been released and I must say it was freakin awesome!!!!!!


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 10, 2008)

Best chapter yet.... mitokos new personality was awesomely brutal

I hope Kosukegawa is the Kamen rider, though Im a bit sceptical as to how he could become that awesome that fast. The only way I can see it happening is if he also has split personalities, which Im starting to believe simply because of this page:

Link removed

Otherwise it has to be Kannami, which would be lame cos it'd be a wasted oppurtinity to have Kosukegawa grow a pair.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow...their worst fear has come true and Zero really holds no mercy when it comes to fighting :S 

And I sure hope that Kamen Rider is who I think it is...which would require a bit of explanation as to that feat of saving Takezou so easily.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 10, 2008)

I sense a awesome speech coming from this mysterious Kamen Rider, but it will be silenced quickly by the Zero personality. 

Seriously though, I hope its not who I think it is in that suit...


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 10, 2008)

There's only 1 person who it can be. Not hard to guess. Never knew her other personality was called Zero.


----------



## Penance (Sep 10, 2008)

Zero vs Kamen Rider...let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 10, 2008)

woohoo i really sorry for that guy got bitchslapped by his own arms.


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 10, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> I hope Kosukegawa is the Kamen rider, though Im a bit sceptical as to how he could become that awesome that fast. The only way I can see it happening is if he also has split personalities.



That would kick so much ass and will turn me into a regular reader if true.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 10, 2008)

It's actually really simple and logical if you think about it. Kosukegawa saved nail dude and acupuncture guy saved himself. They were both in the same room. I leave the rest up to your imagination (not the Yaoi one).


----------



## FistofIron (Sep 10, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> It's actually really simple and logical if you think about it. Kosukegawa saved nail dude and acupuncture guy saved himself. They were both in the same room. I leave the rest up to your imagination (not the Yaoi one).



Do you think it could've been the father that hasn't been introduced yet?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! KAMEN RIDER!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> woohoo i really sorry for that guy got bitchslapped by his own arms.



While it looked extremely painful I couldn't help but laugh at the actual situation unfolding before me xD


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 10, 2008)

FistofIron said:


> Do you think it could've been the father that hasn't been introduced yet?


It has something to do with acupuncture dude and Kosukegawa. I leave the rest up to you, ganbare.


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 11, 2008)

Kamen Rider is DEFINITELY Kosukegawa

In chapter 11 he was told to change out of his wet clothes and if you look very closely, from then on, he's wearing the Kamen Rider clothing.

You have to look quite carefully, it appears that the author's intentional keeping it out of sight for the most part


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 11, 2008)

^ I thought that much was obvious. Anyway, I lol'd when that guy got beat with his own arm.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 11, 2008)

It is obvious. Though the guy that was wondering if it was really him, wasn't sure because of how Kosukegawa rescued nail dude. I tried explaining how he's capable of that movement without spoiling too much.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> It has something to do with acupuncture dude and Kosukegawa. I leave the rest up to you, ganbare.



so then...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the acupuncture dude put his needles inKosukegawa and in the next chapter Kosukegawa is going to kick some ass?



 am I right?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 12, 2008)

FOUR TAIL NARUTO said:


> so then...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The first part yes.  The second part no.  He gets tossed around.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The first part yes.  The second part no.  He gets tossed around.




*Spoiler*: __ 



figures. should of expected as much. he needs to get somone to teach him how to fight , it kinda sucks when the main guy cant fight


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 15, 2008)

I forgot to add my lol at the arm beating and my surprise at the Kamen ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2008)

FOUR TAIL NARUTO said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> figures. should of expected as much. he needs to get somone to teach him how to fight , it kinda sucks when the main guy cant fight



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't mind him learning how to fight. I do mind him getting as strong as Hifumi though. I hate it when characters start learning MA and reach the same level of seasoned fighters in just a year or something. 
*Spoiler*: _mangaspoiler about Kosukegawa learning MA_ 



he doesn't learn anything based on what I've seen from the raws


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2008)

Chapter 15 is now out 

[Shounen] HSD Kenichi 229 by b0mb34man by b0mb34man


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed. Hopefully his progress isn?t painfully slow either though because that can be just as annoying.


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seen up to vol7 in raws thus far.  he doen't fight but just encounters more chicks that can kick ass




I actually like the way this manga is with kosukegawa chaperoning rather than fighting for hifumi. all the references to kamen rider or whatever that is crack me up. him being a complete pussy is just too funny, i can't bring myself to hate him.

fujiko ftw


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmm.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, Ginga is a girl. 




Yummy! Pigeon Stew.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 19, 2008)

Reverse trap is too reversible ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 19, 2008)

THE STEW IS CLOSED DUE TO AIDS


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooo, didn't know there was a thread here.

Ever since I started Kenichi I'm just totally interested in these fighting/martial arts mangas, don't know why either.

The art in this is incredible, the artist surely is very effing talented.

Lol at the revelation.


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 10, 2008)

For those who already do not know, chapters 20-21 have been released.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall, both chapters were good.  I was not expecting Hino to be Gadam, and Gingas fight with Hibiki was pretty good.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah that was a surprise. Hino looks really weak. Looks like she's a counter attacker. She uses her opponents strenghts against them judging from the move Ginga learned from her.

20&&21 online Link removed


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 10, 2008)

what!? ...

I foresee more jealousy battles from now on ...


----------



## fxu (Dec 17, 2008)

You can read it online *here*.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonder how Hifumi will counter Hino's Aikido (counter a counter ).


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 18, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Wonder how Hifumi will counter Hino's Aikido (counter a counter ).



But whats happens if Hino counters that.  It would become a never ending counter match.  

Ginga will probably lose next chapter.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2008)

In fact Ginga is already dead.. oh wait wrong manga. Ginga isn't that interesting imo. We still have to find out if it's gender. Why does Hino call him a he?


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 18, 2008)

Either some one did a typo, or Hino knows something that everyone else does not know.  If it is the later, than I am afraid to know what Hino knows. :S


----------



## fxu (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty sure it's a typo.

It lead us to believe he was a boy at the beggining, then the protagonist says he saw no dick in "him," so that means he's a girl or chopped it off.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2008)

Ginga owned


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Change123​_v05​_c23.zip
> 
> Poor Bunny's being fattened up


I LMAO. I bet everyone just thought she really cared for the bunny's. I want to see Hifumi vs Gadam.


----------



## fxu (Dec 24, 2008)

You can read chapter 23 online *here*.


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 24, 2008)

The rabbits did not see it coming. 

It will be interesting to see what will  happen next, though I did get a bit confused with what was said on page 31.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, 11 chapters all at once.  This is the best Christmas present ever.  Well, the slippers I got are pretty comfortable, but I still don't think even they compare. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ginga and Kousukegawa are related? :amazed  Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Batman (Dec 26, 2008)

This is slowly becoming one of my favorite mangas. It's just so damn funny.


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 26, 2008)

A lot of chapters were released.

The viper part was the best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 27, 2008)

If only he was bitten poor kid.
also you think hino might die


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 27, 2008)

noobthemusical said:


> If only he was bitten poor kid.
> also you think hino might die



nah she wont die shes too awsome...and funny


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2008)

took me two days to finish reading all of that.. because I'm reading a lot more from other manga as well... 

anyway... I only wish It wouldn't have stopped at that chapter... now the tension is way too much (it usually is a lot lol)...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2009)

Everyone seems OK But it looks like Zero is abought to come out again( the title basicly gives it away)

LINK


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2009)

Last chapter I was worried...

now I'm totally freaked out lol...


----------



## fxu (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow I still haven't read the batch of 10 chapters... I'm way behind >.>

I'll catch up tonight after class.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 14, 2009)

Another cliff hanger, I am running into them everywhere. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They were so close to getting out of there, only to hit that road block at the end.  I am pretty sure that Kosukegawa will live, but man... That is one nasty injury.  That guy just sliced the knife right across Kosukegawas side.  

A couple of body bags will be needed next chapter.  I doubt that Kosukegawa will be getting up to stop Zero, and I am sure none of the other lovely girls will jump in to stop Zero.  I am looking forward to seeing some action from Zero.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> Another cliff hanger, I am running into them everywhere.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You must've forgotten something. You know the promise she made with Hino? Think back and you'll find your answer.
Also how Kosukegawa got away with this injury is very cheap.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 14, 2009)

there better be a bloodbath next chapter , if there isn't then ill be disopointed. but this chapter was awesome


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 14, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem is, that there is more then just Zero to worry about.  I do not think it would be wise to try and stop Zero while there is a guy with a knife and another guy with a gun.  Maybe after wards, but it would be crazy to do so while in that situation.  Best bet would probably be to strike when the last of the two is about to be finished off.


----------



## fxu (Jan 14, 2009)

Please keep the discussion of chapters to #35 and below...

Stop spoiling it for the rest of us ;_;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2009)

Chapter 35 was rather interesting. With Kosukegawa being gutted like that I can't see how Zero won't come out :S


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 15, 2009)

Massacre time


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just started reading this series the other day and already caught up. Really an awesome series. Great comedy, action, characters, and boobies, what else could you want?  Been meaning to read it for quite some time and I'm glad I finally decided to give it a read.

Though why did it have to leave off on such a big cliff hanger


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 36_ 



Well, Fujiko being able to combine with Zero does show some progress, since she doesn't indiscriminately attack anyone she sees xD


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol @Fujiko's blushing. I did all of that because of orange juice.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 21, 2009)

FUCK YOU KOSUKEGAWA FUCK YOU!...

lol... that's relieving but still ...


----------



## fxu (Jan 21, 2009)

Chapter 36 read online *here*.


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Jan 21, 2009)

sweet i havent read chapter 36 yet. thnx for posting it ^_^


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 29, 2009)

*Chapter 37 Change 123*


----------



## fxu (Jan 29, 2009)

Chapter 37 *read online*.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations... you're a trap no more...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2009)

haha I lolled. Too bad the giant transferred. I loved her


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 29, 2009)

His cupid of love is gone. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So his father decided to set him up with a bride.  It will be pretty interesting to see who his father sets him up with.


----------



## notme (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am thinking the fiance might actually be Tsukishima (I think that's her name).  We know her father runs a small business, so maybe he and Kosukegawa's dad got together and decided it.

Though maybe that's just me not wanting her to go talking.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2009)

notme said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad I'm not the only one who came to that conclusion. I may be wrong but the story does seem to be pointing in that direction.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2009)

Vioarr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who came to that conclusion. I may be wrong but the story does seem to be pointing in that direction.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It'd be funny to see how that pans out and it certainly isn't out there. They can use that same plot twist that revealed that the brown loli was his long lost relative. As for the brown loli, she's not so loli anymore


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 4, 2009)

*Chapter 38 you guys


Spoiler:  



A nice chapter but kinda predictable at the end





Spoiler:  






			The reason Kosukegawa has a bride is because all of his father's friends like him from the stories that they hear about his moral character and so forth (protecting people even though he's weak and so on). The bride's father did save his dad from a bear, but that's the reason they're friends, NOT the reason that the kids are engaged
		
Click to expand...




 *


----------



## bravin_time (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The man who saved them from the bear is obviously his dad. I deduce this from the fact that he suggested violence to little Kosukegawa, knows (at least) one of Mikoto's fathers and that he ate bear nabe at the start (it has to mean something ........ amiright?! )

Anyhoo, hopefully his dad is some form of martial artist so that he can train Kosukegawa in to being somewhat less of a pansy. Who knows, with a good teacher it may be possible to match the awesome that was Raider Kosukegawa.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, so Motoko is his Fiance? :S  

I thought that would have been too convenient of an outcome which made it even more surprising


----------



## isanon (Feb 4, 2009)

bravin_time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The man who saved them from the bear is obviously his dad. I deduce this from the fact that he suggested violence to little Kosukegawa, knows (at least) one of Mikoto's fathers and that he ate bear nabe at the start (it has to mean something ........ amiright?! )




*Spoiler*: __ 



probably the karate dad since we have already seen the other 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome. Kosukegawa is one lucky dude.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to admit that Rukawa is Makoto's most interesting of the 3 fathers. I sure hope he finds out about Zero


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rukawa is interesting to say the least. TBH I forgot when Jin first appeared


----------



## fxu (Feb 25, 2009)

BEWBEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chapter 40 *read online*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's quite possibly the worst spot for a guy to get cut up on :S

And Motoko adding insult to injury at the end as awesome


----------



## Batman (Feb 25, 2009)

This manga is just all kinds of quality. One of my favorite "Harem" Comedies in a long time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG Hibiki's move in the end was hilarious. I feel sorry for that Yakuza guy. Rukawa was right. That's even worse than getting killed.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 25, 2009)

I just luv the artwork of this manga! 

Hibiki is my favorite part of gal


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2009)

I like this manga so much...

and Good luck Kosukegawa ...


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Ooooh, there's a Change 123 thread! 

Fujiko is my favourite Makoto personality. I'm just writing this to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 26, 2009)

hibiki was funny this chap......lol worse then death

also, anyone know where I can find raws for this?


----------



## Hagen (Feb 26, 2009)

Makoto is the perfect girl 

4 different girls in one, all of them totally hawt! 

she can also be your bodyguard, win money for you in bet games, and has the talents of multiple persons combined, you can never get bored of someone like that. 

as long as zero doesnt shows up, it'd be like a dream


----------



## Death (Feb 27, 2009)

Hibiki is my favorite


----------



## PDQ (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it just me or does Fujiko come across as the strongest of all 3 personalities?  Maybe it's because she's more mature, maybe it's because she uses strategy and is more versatile since she uses weapons/tools to her advantage, or maybe it's just because she practically defeated the Gadam with ease while the other two had trouble with Ginga.  I guess a weapons user is naturally going to seem more powerful than a barehanded striker and grappler.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 28, 2009)

Locard said:


> Makoto is the perfect girl
> 
> 4 different girls in one, all of them totally hawt!
> 
> ...



I don't know about you but I would so totally "DO" Zero...

BTW anyone else think that Makotos *real father* is the one who made Zero by causing the death of her mother.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 11, 2009)

Read online

My comments

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Grandma is a live she better have a damned good excuse of why she left he grand daughter by herself

Asagi was Hot:ho may the MilF rest in peace
It still doesn't explain why all 3 decided to become her dad.
I want to know how the Father  isMory better give me answers if he knows whats good for him


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 41_ 



It was like "FUUUUU  she's out!" and then daaaw lol...

anyway... we're really far from knowing Asagi's story... i bet we'll be getting this tidbits every other time...

and also... granddaughter!?...


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was like wtf when I read granddaughter. Hottest grandmother ever?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 11, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I was like wtf when I read granddaughter. Hottest grandmother ever?



Yes...Yes indeed.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 21, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *Chapter 38 you guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It makes sense, but I was disappointed, I was looking forward to some conflict.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

So mom disappears, but is some sort of free lance super woman.

And zero... I bet one day she will meet kosuke and fall in love


----------



## GsG (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay! 


Edit:  Interesting chapter about "hosts".  Seems like one personality might not be so dominant as we once thought.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2009)

Adult women rock . Lets hope for Kosukegawa that Motoko is the real identity and not a host.


----------



## GsG (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome.  Thanks a lot. *goes to read*


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

3 things

1) awesome chapter
2) It seems I forgot to read chapter 42 when it came out strange
3) @GsG nice Dark Magician Girl set
Read Online


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

DMG is sexy. 


For chapter, kisaragi (sumire) sure looked pretty cool when she struck from behind.
Those tight suits are so tight I can see their camel toe.  The making memories page was amusing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

He said they had to be happy

also the host idea seems interesting and might actually work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, I guess the Guardian truly cares about the student population...pek


----------



## GsG (Apr 29, 2009)

Man!  I keep forgetting that everyone looks like they have 90 cm+ busts. 

Motoko just keeps getting knocked around doesn't he?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't like too much this series(hate the protagonist) but  if Aizawa gonna get some major fights I'm going to put this one on my faves.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol nice chapter kinda not to much plot, but by the looks of it I give 5 chapter absolute Max before we see Zero again.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 30, 2009)

Aizawa rocks, he probably my favourite character in this manga for now.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's been a while since SnoopyCool did a release of this manga, or any other for that matter, does anyone know whats going on?


----------



## GsG (Jun 9, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's been a while since SnoopyCool did a release of this manga, or any other for that matter, does anyone know whats going on?



Found after the end of chapter 44:



From what I remember, that was the last word from them.  We just have to wait some more to see what else is up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 9, 2009)

Doesn't really explain why we're still at chapter 44. We need more chapters already.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> Found after the end of chapter 44:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I remember, that was the last word from them.  We just have to wait some more to see what else is up.


Yeah I remember that, but they haven't even started with the magazine scan chapters have they? You're certainly right though that all we can do now is wait - hopefully our patience will be rewarded.


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 18, 2009)

any news yet


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2009)

I know it may be wrong to say this but maybe one of them died/went to jail, or on a more positive note it could just be some good old got tierd of scantilating


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this manga good? I never got past chapter 6.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 19, 2009)

What gives? It's good in what it does imo. Nice art, fanservice and action. Characters are cool as well. Story is very simple though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2009)

Story is boy meets girl, girl has superpowered alter ego, insanity ensuse.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I know it may be wrong to say this but maybe one of them died/went to jail, or on a more positive note it could just be some good old got tierd of scantilating



I heard that his computer died and they went on a vacation.

But I think they're back now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2009)

I figured Sora would try to get close to Kosukegawa to find out how he's able to bring out the other personalities without triggering a desperate event. I see Kosukegawa being studied and eventually being used as bait once again xD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 16, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Looks like Sora will be getting even closer to Kosukegawa now. Any chances of her joining his harem in the future?



Kosukegawa is this manga greatest unintencional pimp, in the end everybody will be on his harem!


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 16, 2009)

> Kosukegawa is this manga greatest unintencional pimp, in the end everybody will be on his harem!



Agreed . I am so looking forward to that happening .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn _Teruhara_.

You fucked up.

but I'm sure he'll get another opportunity later on.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

This manga is fucking awsome one of the best for me


----------



## Nimander (Sep 21, 2009)

It's ridiculous how funny this manga is.  It's probably the only one I read that makes me laugh consistently.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 21, 2009)

I mite read the first chapter and see what I think.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2009)

Online scans/


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh shiiiiii!!! It looks like it will be on.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, did imagescans re-release these chapters or something? Because I know I've read them a few days ago.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 4, 2009)

Zero or Hibiki is going to beat shit out of Sora


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 4, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Zero or Hibiki is going to beat shit out of Sora



I'm predicting rape of epic proportions in the next few chapters.

Sora is fucked.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 4, 2009)

I read the RAWs the please me.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 4, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I'm predicting rape of epic proportions in the next few chapters.
> 
> Sora is fucked.



Yeah she will see the black she wants to see and cost of that is being really fucked up.


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Nov 2, 2009)

ok I am a big fan of change 123 
but it take so long to circulate because they arent any good.
does anyone know a good site to get good chapter.

or can any of you translate it?.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 7, 2009)

Just finished reading chapter 47 at OM. Someone Sora is about to completely destroyed, unless there is some form of divine intervention in chapter 48.


----------



## Griever (Nov 7, 2009)

So tell me, is that Zero?. It looks like Zero, but i didn't think she cared about anyone?.

Anyways she was badass!!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2009)

Griever said:


> So tell me, is that Zero?. It looks like Zero, but i didn't think she cared about anyone?.
> 
> Anyways she was badass!!



Yes, it's Zero

And unless somebody else interferes, Sora is fucking screwed


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 8, 2009)

poor sora, so much for her lil keys.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2009)

At times I think Motoko can be the most dangerous personality. She was playing mind games with Kosukegawa


----------



## Jugger (Nov 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> At times I think Motoko can be the most dangerous personality. She was playing mind games with Kosukegawa



Yeah

It looks like Hibiki merged with Zero. Zero is the one that is Controlling the body


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2009)

The ending did kinda look grim, but I'm going to assume that fusion with Zero doesn't cross the line even though she's full of rage right now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 8, 2009)

Nobody messes with Kamen Rider videotapes!  
someone should have informed Sora of this.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Zero + Hibiki. I like where this is going.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 9, 2009)

Sora is completely fucked if plot doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2009)

Scan for ch.48 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 27, 2009)

The intervention to save Sora was pretty expected. Was a nasty arm wound Sora got though. That and her getting impaled in the foot by Zero/Hibiki while trying to escape got a wince out of me. Page 30 was hilarious though. 

Chapter left off on an interesting note.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

Once again Black provides unflinching brutality to her opponent. It's no surprise that she was stopped since her actually killing someone is something that can't be undone and would probably damage her psyche. 

Next chapter should shed some light on her past.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 28, 2009)

i hope they do next chapter fast i wan know more about her past


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2009)

Kenpachi isn't one to frown when faced with powerful opponents.


Damn.


 bitch got knock the fuck out.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently you do not underestimate the power of Raider tapes!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> Apparently you do not underestimate the power of Raider tapes!



Sora was the 1st example of what will happen to you if you do.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 29, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> this
> 
> 
> Damn.
> ...




:rofl  When I saw that, I immediately heard this song in my head:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y9YWjrbpzk[/YOUTUBE]




Come on, you know it kind of looks like that.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> :rofl  When I saw that, I immediately heard this song in my head:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



WTF.


That song is awesome.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 26, 2009)

Chapter 49 is out.



Asagi turned out to be a nice milf. Convenient how she'd die after those choice words from loli Motoko but in the end it did make it believable that Mokoto would blame herself for the incident.

I wonder when Mokoto will show back up too. I'm interested in what her or Hifumi's reply to Kisragi will be but I figure they'll just stick with Kousaka since they have a choice.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder who her badass grandma is


----------



## Jugger (Dec 27, 2009)

I think zero will be back and after that Mokoto will be back


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

So the raw for chapter 56 is out, hopefully we will be able to catch-up.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 29, 2010)

thx for the raw


----------



## Majeh (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahhh ive been waiting.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2010)

I really love this manga fanservice.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2010)

Now that's a sports festival hehe


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2010)

I absolutely loved the co-ed horse battle. With those participants, you knew you'd get an interesting battle


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2010)

This chapter did not disappoint


----------



## Random Member (Feb 20, 2010)

The over-the-top atmosphere of the horse battle reminded me of School Rumble's take on it.

And there was some nice Hino fanservice.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2010)

_Awesome chapter _


----------



## JimmyVegas (Feb 25, 2010)

M A zing chapter


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2010)

chapter 51 FINALLY!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought Hino and Ginga versus Hifumi would be an entertaining match up. Shame on me for not remembering just how strong HiFumi has become


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2010)

So much for that plan from Hifumi. I wonder what she'll try next. Hopefully something that won't piss off Kousuke (or injure Hino )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.52 is now out.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 9, 2010)

What was Kosukegawa expecting showing his money like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

I just love how he was counting his money in front of a total stranger and then decided to leave it all alone while he got off the bus


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 19, 2010)

If you can't trust a complete stranger who you've never seen before in life then who can you trust?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 19, 2010)

Apparently the last chapter (59) has been release.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> This was the last chapter where we see the conclusion of the fight between HiFuMi and Tatsuya with a counter sending HiFuMi into Kosukegawa's arms unconscious where they finally find Motoko in herself created chamber of sorrow and send her back. The three personality in exchange vanishes, Motoko greets Kosukegawa with a big kiss as she regains consciousness.
> A time shift and we see their future living happily ever after.








If this is true.


*Spoiler*: __ 







WTF is this shit!  

Rages!


----------



## notme (Apr 20, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Apparently the last chapter (59) has been release.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That is one of the worst, most cliche endings I have ever heard of.  Terrible.  Just terrible.  I really hope it is not true.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Say it isn't so


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2010)

Some more Info


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Well there are some reminiscence of the three within Motoko in the epilogue like her change in preference of peppermint chips over vanilla etc.
> Spoiler for timeshift:





> We see the Kosukegawa and Motoko around 10 years in the future with 3 beautiful girls.
> The eldest with a mild silent appearance resembles Fujiko.
> The second around 4 years old with a bash smile resembling Hibiki.
> The third a baby girl with her hair tied on top looking just like Mikiri with a teething ring in her mouth.
> As for Kosukegawa it looks as if he hadn't grow out of the Kamen Redder fad and we see him taking picture with them at the latest movie premiere


----------



## HInch (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please God no. I think my brain is rejecting such an ending until i view it with my own eyes. 

Not that I'd *want* to view it with my own eyes.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Apparently the last chapter (59) has been release.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



RAAAAAGGGGEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Jugger (Apr 21, 2010)

This feels like artist was forced to end this manga dammit. I hope thats not true


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Apparently the last chapter (59) has been release.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a pretty dissapointing ending.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2010)

Scan for ch.53 is now out.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2010)

I really enjoyed this chapter, even if it was more like a side story, Kosukegawa is such a lucky guy, he sees such beautiful things all the time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2010)

Felt like a throw away (side chapter) chapter which felt kind of weird seeing that most places has this manga ending at ch.60.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapter 54 isn't that much except for Hifumi being seen as a very strong maybe soon-to-be member of the Ginga.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapter 55 is now out.

Wasn't expecting it to get released so soon after 54


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

Well if the scantaltors go seriously people can do like 60+ pages in about 1-2 days.

So since the raw are supposed to be out till chapter 60 then it shouldn't take to long.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

Any scans eng trans out yet?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks bro I already downloaded by then


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2010)

Damn, Hino had an awesome fight only to be taken out by a second fighter using a stun gun 


And now I wonder if the showdown is really going to be between father and daughter after the earlier phone conversation.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 5, 2010)

When I saw the lead female character, I was sold (meganekko FTW). Probably the craziest premise I've seen in a while. And LOL Kamen Raider. 

Now, I'm doing a catch-up.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> ending feels rushed



Lot of people feel that way.  The resolution at the end of the manga with the different girls... really wasn't all that "satisfying", but o well.  Rarely do I get an ending that I'm truly satisfied with, so at least it wasn't just the end, period.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess Tatsuya let Hifumi get those first few hits in? They went and explained why he had an advantage over her only to have her overcome it as soon as the fight began. 

Impressive show from her whether he was going easy on her or not, imo. I seriously thought for a second she had nearly done Tatsuya in, with how she was beating the life out of him.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 27, 2010)

I also thought Hifumi was beating his face in, only to find out it was the only way to beat him.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't believe there's only 1 chappy left. I'd be sadder if I still remembered half of what was going on, but I'll still miss this. 

This last fight's been pretty cool.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 3, 2011)

Mangas that get hammered down, not well thorough endings tend to be the more sadness inducing ones.  Popularity, popularity, ratings, bleh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2011)

Tatsuya's one hell of a fighter. And it doesn't surprise me that Hibiki's DNA traits has hints of all 3 men. I still can't believe we only have one more chapter to go.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 3, 2011)

Always dug Change 123. its the shit! Coming to an end...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2011)

I expected this type of ending and loved it. For a second there I thought Tatsuya's life might have been extinguished with that last blow, but even he managed to survive. The only thing that bugged me is that a single color was able to beat Black.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't say I enjoyed the ending at all.  It seemed kind of abrupt or maybe I was just too dense to see it coming, or more likely I just didn't want it to end. Either way it was a fun ride, sad to see it go.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally read the last two chapters, it was, surprisingly, a satisfying end, and now that this is over it would be kind of cool to have an anime adaptation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm the ending felt rather lackluster...but still the series was a fun little read overall.


----------

